# Mini Cooper s exhaust



## Chris9980

Hope this is in the right place, well it is for advice!! Recently got an r56 mcs and am loving it, its in good condition but the only thing letting it down is the tailpipes. What's people's suggestions, I've got fallout remover (tried), wheel cleaner(tried), tar remover, old bottle of ag metal polish and a clay mitt. I have got a dremel with the felt polishing pads so was thinking of using that with the metal polish, sound like a good idea?

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo

Try Autosol from Halfords and a MF cloth first but you can use very wire wool and autosol together, then some people use a ceramic coating but if your not using the coating for anything else then it's a bit expensive just for your tips.


----------



## deano_uk

As above Autosol and some wire wool should bring it back up a treat.


----------



## Minimiller

I have a milltek system on my r53 cooper s.

Polished it yesterday with wilkos fine wirewool and a paint polish lol.

unfortunately didn't have any metal polish or autosol which I like to use. 

Came up a treat though! did the tailpipes and back boxes was tempted to go further under the car and do the midsection


----------



## Frog

If you look underneath the trims there might be a grub screw that holds them onto the exhaust(our mcs coupe has them) if you can get the trims off you will them easier to clean.


----------



## JayMac

Autosol and 000 grade wire wool then microfibres and some meguires metal polish, works a treat!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris9980

Thanks everyone for your replies, I work with a couple of plumbers and will see what type of wire wool they have, if not I'll pick some up as this seems to be the way forward!


----------



## scrounger

Of all else fails, bin them and buy some new ones for about £50


----------



## Chris9980

Father in law has the wire wool, just need to collect some autosol this week and give that a go, I tried my dremel with a felt type pad and that did do some good but they wear down to quickly!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robwils

If you can remove them from car it will be a doddle with autosol, I just used a microfibre and mine came up great.


----------



## Chris9980

After what seems forever, I finally found some time to have a crack at getting the tail pipes on the mini polished up, still need some work but happy for now, think I need to get a flap disc for my dremel to remove all the crud inside, but that's for another day!!





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mx5mike

0 ought fine steel wool and your favorite metal polish will have that exhaust gleaming like new


----------



## Chris9980

I did use 0000 as you know how it is, start soft and work up!! Maybe I'll get some coarser stuff, was having a look on amazon and I might get a wire wheel to do the inside, save my rubbing arm!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BaileyA3

Be careful going for a more coarse wire wool as it could scratch the finish. I only ever use 0000 grade and have cleaned up some very grubby tips without any problems, just persevere with it.


----------



## Chris9980

It's only really for the inside part as the outer tip has come up well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luke-m-j

VP Dragons Breath and a rinse... Not even a wipe with MF.


----------



## Chris9980

Things have definitely improved again today, but still more to do!! Today's tools included brass then wire bristle brush, oooo grade wool and autoglym metal polish!! Still think I'm going to get a wire wheel for my dremel

How it started










A week ago










Today's efforts



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Coming on well, the inside of the pipes you might not be able to get as you want - if this is the case I'd be tempted to spray them with heat resistant matt black inside once you're got everything else sorted...


----------



## Harry_p

Most exhausts will use a lower grade stainless for the pipework and internals which you'll never be able to polish up to the same shine as the decorative outer skin.

I'd just leave the insides to soot up again and stick to polishing the outsides and the rim.


----------



## steelghost

Most exhausts are mild steel to be honest, which is why they rust to bits


----------



## Nick-ST

I really would be careful using any coarser than 0000. Take that from experience


----------



## joe_con19

Surprised no one has mentioned Britemax twins metal polish. Have a look brilliant stuff for cleaning and finishing exhaust tips


----------



## Chris9980

The chrome tips are effectively a slide over part, the outside part I'm fine with, has polished up great, just need to remove the crude build up just inside the lip (not chrome finished, but would still like it presentable), an hour on my knees with wire wool and polish got me here, going to get a wheel to save my knees and I'll have a look at the britemax stuff

Just inside the lip is what I want to make good










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Just use an old microfiber and some polish.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------

